# Cutting back my production



## BUCK NASTY (Jun 16, 2009)

I want to say that I am very proud of what Team TPU has accomplished. In the last year we have more than quadrupled our production as we climbed into the Top 100 teams. We have good momentum and we will continue to climb upward. The top 10 producers for TPU should be proud of themselves.

 Later this week I will be cutting back my production to about 40K PPD. I have folded very hard over the last year and need to taper off a bit. The summer heat is unbearable here in South Florida and is taking a toll on me and my rigs. Looks like I will be selling 3 complete turnkey rigs (8800GS/9600GSO). If there are no takers, I will mothball them until the Fall,  when temps become cooler. I may re-tool in the Fall/Winter for more production. The Folding/Crunching teams will have first look at parts before I go public with them. Keep up the great work guy's!!!



Below are the Spec's on the rigs:

*3 Identical rigs(different cases)*
MSI K9A2 Platinum 4x PCI-E
AMD Athlon X2 BE-2400
4x EVGA 8800GS/9600GSO 384mb DDR3 (96SP)
Antec EA-500D 80+ Certified PSU(2x22A rails)
1GB DDR2 800Mhz Memory
160GB Hard Drive
Windows XP Pro

Rigs avg between 12K to 17K PPD depending on Work unit.


----------



## mike047 (Jun 17, 2009)

I understand about the heat, I about burned up last summer with my farm.  I'm down to 8 rigs now.  

Probably freeze to death next winter, though


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 17, 2009)

how much for 1 of the rigs
could use one in a spare room


----------



## mx500torid (Jun 17, 2009)

I may be interested in 1 also Buck. Let me know.


----------



## El Fiendo (Jun 17, 2009)

Vulture 3 circling.

I mean, uh, its sad to hear. 

So what was the pricing?


----------



## mx500torid (Jun 17, 2009)

I got a feeling that all those 8800 320s and 9600 GSOs are gonna be replaced with bigger guns.


----------



## bogmali (Jun 17, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Vulture 3 circling.
> 
> I mean, uh, its sad to hear.
> 
> So what was the pricing?




You need to jump on all of them to keep up with mine and Mmaakk's i7 rigs and PPD production All this farm talk with no results

@Buck-sorry to hear and I totally understand the heat issue. I am going to pick up my production a little bit to compensate for your downgrading (pay attention El Fuego sp..)


----------



## El Fiendo (Jun 17, 2009)

The Fire? Huh, you know that is a better name than El Fiendo. I should PM W1zz and see if he'll accommodate me.

And don't tempt me, I'd give anything to see you wallowing in anguish.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm game.  Price?


----------



## El Fiendo (Jun 17, 2009)

I'd take everything but the case. Not that I don't like your case picks, but you know shipping and all.


----------



## Flyordie (Jun 17, 2009)

Well, if the shit fest over @ R3D keeps up, I may be surging my production on the rackmounts for TPU.  Currently, my rackmounts are just sitting idle due to the heat... but I guess since I should be getting 1 or 2 Istanbul's in the next 4-6 weeks (fer FREE  ) I could beat the crap out of the Barcelona's before I retire them.
EDIT
So maybe I will be able to pick up your slack BN.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jun 17, 2009)

if the prices r reasonable id b willing to take 1


----------



## Flyordie (Jun 17, 2009)

You have a socket F board?


----------



## mmaakk (Jun 18, 2009)

Buck, we have been destroying Work Units for I while together 

I'm witness of your growing numbers and with it, all the hardware and elec. $$$$$ 

I see you beyond your 16M points. If we have somebody to crown when the matter is F@H over TPU's territory, THAT'S BUCK 

So... I don't feel sorry for your decision in cutting back. Do whatever is necessary, cos over here you will always be KING.

Cheers

Marcos


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 18, 2009)

What you need is a "heat pump water heater", if you could find one.  These pull heat out of the house and into the water.  Cooler house, cheap hot water.

Edit: Found link


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 18, 2009)

I hear you about the heat man. My garage workshop is hotter than hell, and I'm needing to run WCG at only 70% on two of my rigs to keep temps down. I'm sure the rest of the team will pick up the slack for you. That's what team is all about.


----------



## El Fiendo (Jun 18, 2009)

At any rate, I'll fight anyone here to the death for one of Go... I mean, uh Buck's rigs. Heh, almost caused a religical issue there.


----------



## boomstik360 (Jun 18, 2009)

Thats no fun im sorry 


I might be into some parts though  Hope the summer wont last to awful long so you can get back into it


----------



## Wile E (Jun 18, 2009)

I don't know how much Ill be able to make up for you, but I just jumped back into the fray after a long hiatus. Lets see how well the QX9650 and 4870X2 can keep up. lol


----------



## boomstik360 (Jun 18, 2009)

Are you willing to part them out? If you are I would be interested in a mobo


----------



## Flyordie (Jun 19, 2009)

Just slapped the AC in the window 15m ago... ;-\  My single core A64 3000+ CPU (Server) (@ 2,981Mhz) is doing 1 F@H CPU instance for Buck.


----------

